# Find max mem constantly going down



## toploader25 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi there.

I own a Sapphire Radeon 9600 pro which has cheaper 223Mhz memory instead on 300Mhz. I currently run ATI Catalyst 5.9 drivers. I noticed recently that games where getting a bit choppy. Last night I thought I would try ATI Tool to see if I could get some extra Mhz out of the memory. 

When I clicked on Find Max Mem the speed of the memory kept going down and down and the error free time on the cube on the left never went above a second.

Am I right in thinking there is a problem with the memory on the card or can anyone think of some other problem which may of caused this. PCI latency is set to 32.


----------



## toploader25 (Nov 16, 2005)

Seeing another post in the forum, I have lots of misplaced dots on the cube picture all the time, even with clock on default. Really making me think the memory is dodgy now


----------



## infrared (Nov 16, 2005)

Sounds like it. I'd see about getting a replacement. On the other hand, it might just be overheating for whatever reason. How warm is the inside of you case?

Try lowering the core before adjusting the memory, it might be the core causing problems.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## toploader25 (Nov 17, 2005)

The case temp stays constant at 26deg. Will try lowering the core first, then try mem changing. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Tobyz28 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Same Symptoms*

I have a 9800 AIW Pro and have the same issues... I also notice red speckles (just a few) when playing anything on the doom3 engine. Most other games run fine... but i have gotten some werid black textures in BF2 recently.

Seeing the mem slider go down and down i cancelled the scan and lowered the core frequency by about 20. Then proceded to test the mem settings manually. I managed to clock my memory WAY higher than the stock settings... but strangely the core timing I had to lower just so it would be stable.

I'm currently in the midst of testing BF2 with these new settings hoping itll fix the occasional black texture gitch i get


----------



## Troyka86 (Dec 21, 2005)

*same exact problem here*

i have the sapphire 9600pro also...getting yellow on the cube and artifacts every 5 seconds...does this mean the card is defective or is there an explanation for it?  Sorry...I am a newb if any of this sounds newbish...it is.


----------

